# Teaser Targets



## koilane (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been fishing for quite a while, most of my blue water fishing has been bottom bumping my way out and high speed trollingto the deep water rigs to jig or live bait for tuna, mostly at night. If only I could switch the ammout of Blackfins for Yellowfins. I would imagine that is the story for most. This year my new hardtop is finally installed with Lee's 18 ft outriggers and center rigger and I am plan trolling a good bit more on the way out instead of bottom fishing my way out there and high speed trolling when making a long enough run. My targets will be primarly whaoo (at a slower speed to expand my hopeful catch ), dolphin, and tuna. While I would be trilled to catch a billfish, with my experience, I would deffiently count it as luck. I would love the oppourtiny to release such a creature, but plan on seldom targeting them.

There are severl threads on on favorite lures pulled if youcould only pick one. What I am interested in is what teasers seem to work best. To the best of my understanding they seem to be target relateted. What I mean by that is :

Bowling pins for Marlin

Stripteasers for white marlin

squidbars for tuna

Iam probably missing some

run a lure, skirted or naked ballyhoo right behind the teaser and have a dropback rigged and ready just in case.

Apitchbait has worked well for me in the past when I have run arcoss floating debri, after trolling around the debri, I have picked up severl large dolphin that did not take the trolled lures

Im just looking for every edge I can get. I don't mind spending the money for a quality product that produces, I just hate to waste it.

In case anyone is taking this wrong, I am asking the best way to approach this, not telling someone what they should be doing. The lures have been pretty well covered,I am asking for advise on what teasers might make a difference.

Thanks for any help !!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Those are all good teasers. I have pulled them all and fallen back on a few that I love and trust. One is a red moldcraft squid chain with ballyhoo chaser.



However my number one teaser is five B/W islanders with a b/w saillure chaser with bally. The first two rigged on droppers. If I could only have two teasers, it would be two of these.


----------



## soredfish (Nov 21, 2007)

squid or mullet chain right in front of the short flats on either side is pretty deadly. naked or skirted ballyhoo is the ticket. If you really want to increase your bluwater fishing productivity, stop bottom fishing part of the day and spend it all in bluewater.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I believe the Lulu teaser in bonito pattern is a good teaser for wahoo.


----------

